# Outlook 2007 hangs on startup



## mvietori (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi

We are using a typical Exchange 2007/Active Directory domain environment with roaming profiles here at my work.

Every day I'll have at least one user call me up and say that their Outlook has "frozen" when starting it up. I'll go and check their PC and I see that Outlook is simply stuck on the splash screen and never reaches their inbox. I have to force close (alt-f4) Outlook and once I launch it again and click "no" to safe mode, it loads up perfectly fine.

Originally I attributed this to the user's shortcut pointing to "All Users" rather than their own profile. However after changing their shortcuts it still happens.

I've checked many places/forums online which experience a "hang" type issue but still have not found a fix.

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to TSF

How many users are there? Do they ALL experience this issue?


----------



## mvietori (Jun 2, 2008)

We have ~70 users. Has happened to about 7-8 of them intermittently. Might be happening to more who simply don't tell me (they close and restart themselves).


----------

